# Does anyone have a 6.5 grendel on the AR platform?



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Wondering if anyone on here has experience with the 6.5 Grendel. I'm thinking of adding one to my collection of evil black rifles but would like some first hand reviews and comments.

Thanks, Justin


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't have one but have read many posts from hunters that love theirs. I think u would be very happy w/ it.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

I built one for a friend. He hasent shot a deer with it yet but it shoots fantastic!

Steve


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's confirming what I have already heard about them. Think it would be an awesome coyote round.


----------

